# 10 hole dog trailer on Craigslist $1,000



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

http://flint.craigslist.org/for/1852211101.html


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally! An excuse to get 8 more dogs!

"But honey, what did you expect? I mean, I already had the trailer!!"

KW


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck with that Kevin! You may as well make it an 8 hole, as you'll be chopping out the back wall of one so you can stretch out and sleep after the divorce!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> Good luck with that Kevin! You may as well make it an 8 hole, as you'll be chopping out the back wall of one so you can stretch out and sleep after the divorce!


:lol::lol:
It's insulated, right?


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

FindTheBird said:


> :lol::lol:
> It's insulated, right?


With heat? Maybe AC and Carpet. :evilsmile


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Doesn't need heat. His pack will keep him warm.....:lol:


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Single axle. Looks like a rough ride for the dogs. Especially on our "paved" roads.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Mickey Finn said:


> Single axle. Looks like a rough ride for the dogs. Especially on our "paved" roads.


Not so, the axle has leaf springs and shocks.


----------

